# Russian Currency Drop Means Bargains? But Where



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Russian currency is worth about half what it was 2 months ago. Having gone to Russia in Sept and paid 55 Rub to 1 pound, it is now 110 - 120 Rub to the pound, basically meaning everything is half price, but the question Is, where can we see these savings.

Where can you buy from Russia over the net that is TRUSTED and the price in Rubbles. No god if price is in dollars there would be no saving there. Also wonder if it is credit card, what kind of exchange rate you get for that.

I think people basically know what I am asking, so anyone care to comment?

P.S course the only sure fire way is to take a holiday there are transfer currency.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty much all the major Russian sellers have closed the door for foreigners wanting to pay in Roubles and are only accepting US Dollars. For example Meranom (and he's not alone in this) is charging almost twice as much to foreigners than he is for domestic sales in Roubles.

I along with with quite a few others are awaiting someone to break ranks and give us some bargains!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Even the Russian Meranom site has changed so that you can't enter an address that isn't in Russia. bah. I was just about to treat myself.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, Meranom have shut the door sadly. Very happy I got a couple of orders in before that!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Lampoc said:


> Pretty much all the major Russian sellers have closed the door for foreigners wanting to pay in Roubles and are only accepting US Dollars. For example Meranom (and he's not alone in this) is charging almost twice as much to foreigners than he is for domestic sales in Roubles.


Shooting themselves in the foot then!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Aha- if you use this address:

http://ru.meranom.com/

Prices are still in roubles. Get in!!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Aha- if you use this address:
> 
> http://ru.meranom.com/
> 
> Prices are still in roubles. Get in!!


 Trying checking out....................................


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bu**er- you can only check out if you live in Russia. :taz:

Apparently the Vostok shop is quite cheap.

Won't put up the URL, but if you look for the Vostok site, it's there.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my order in but they messed about that much I got a refund, had 7off Meranom but won't bother again .


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

I know the Russian economy is in free fall, but closing the door to Rubles unless you live in Russia isn't going to help them is it, unless I really don't understamd economics at-all. Surely if they can sell internally, then (postage aside) they get the same money selling abroad at the same price - no?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Latest news................... 

http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=2834796&postcount=24


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

currency falling does not mean cheap watches for us - on the contrary they will raise their prices if they can keep the sales going to make up for loss in domestic sales

look whats happening with brent crude dropping to below $50 a barrel means they have to scale down as the profit they make at those prices is almost non existent so they shut down some of the operation and lay people off

lets see what will happen in Switzerland with their currency going from regulate 1.2 to the euro to almost parity 1:1 overnight!


----------

